# Anti's attacked me again!!!!



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If you remember about 2 months ago I had a woman walk into the field I was hunting in and demand I leave. She did not own this field and I had permission. Not wanting to upset the land owner by her complaining to him we left. Score one for the Anti's. Well this is opening week here in NY spring goose and we set up in the same field. At 7:00 am we heard a horn blowing and this woman hollaring from her car as she drove by us. We were set up about 100 yards from the road with our backs to it. All was good till four in the afternoon. This place was the X for the afternoon hunt birds started dropping in and we all of the sudden heard horns and hollaring from behind us. The birds flared and left and then we could hear clapping. I looked back and seen a woman in a truck and a woman on the road with a dog They were hollaring at us to leave the geese alone. All the while birds were cupping from a half mile away and flaring from all the noise going on. we held tight and shot three birds in front of them clean shots, dead birds fell from the sky. But then they got louder and no more birds would commit. I then got up and walked over to them unarmed and told them what they were doing was wrong. They chewed my a$$ out about how wrong I was but I held my temper. explaining that we as Americans have a right to do as we please and should not bicker amoungst ourselves. They laughed at me. Little did they know that as I was talking to them the Police were on their way. Long story short two of them were charged with hunter harrassment. Best part was two of the three birds we shot had double leg bands, one metal and one blue plastic. I guess next time I see the anti's will be in court. Chaulk one up for the hunters! :beer:


----------



## GooseKiller24-7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

super duper awesomeness :bartime: :rock: :toofunny:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

SCORE!!!!! :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

THAT IS SUPER DUPER mnow you just have to keep going back and see if thier dumb enough to do it again


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

congrats on a very successful hunt. :lol:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

NICE  hit em where it hurts... the wallet..... I proly woulda started clapping when the police showed up lol


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i remember the post you had last time and its nice to see some justice served to those aholes


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great job! Love to hear it!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

keep us informed on the status of the case!

:beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Great to hear. That just made my week!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Good for you. I have had something like this happen to a friend of mine in Austerlitz, NY. A lot of NYC people are buying up a ton of land there. I used to hurt near you in Durham. My buddy and I do a little bow near Potter Hollow. Great areas to hunt.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

great way to handle it!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What police department was it?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

awesome, i am glad you did what you did. shows who the sensible one s are.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Awesome! Serves them right. Anyone have any idea on what the fines are? Kudos to the police for upholding the law.

Post pics of the bands you lucky SOB!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its nice to put them damn anti's in their place.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

F'in A!!!!!! Great to hear and way to keep your cool and deal with the situation the right way. Kudos to you :beer:


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

Got to love it when they actually get cuffed for being pricks :thumb:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

and at the end I thought you were going to end the story with "what should I do next time?" but I am proud to hear someone actually did call the cops. Good work, no need to take harrassment :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What's the bag limit out there for animal rights nutballs?...


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that news!!! I hope they've learned their lesson. Morans uke:


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

That made my day! Way to keep your cool....

You should have offered to share some fresh goose with them lol


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Our laws here call for a $250 fine for the first timers. The police that were called were Environmental Police. Who I had spoke to about the earlier incident and had them on speed dial. Even when they arrived I didn't want to press charges fearing that the land owner would post his property to everyone to avoid the neighborhood bickering. As luck would have it he witnessed it all from his shop and gave the ECO's the who was who and said I gave these guys permission to hunt and what the neighbors did was wrong. I just picked up a $100 gift certificate to a local resturant to give to him and his family as appreication for the support of hunters. Should I give it to him or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great job and way to keep your cool.

I would give the gift card to the land owner. Tell him you were sorry he had to witness the incident.

Again keep us posted on how the court hearings go.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> That made my day!


X2!

Gotta love it when their put in their place. :beer:

Not to mention the bands just being icing on the cake.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

cut'em said:


> I just picked up a $100 gift certificate to a local resturant to give to him and his family as appreication for the support of hunters. Should I give it to him or is that a bad idea?


I would not only for supporting hunters but also as a thank you for letting you hunt on his property


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> cut'em said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a $100 gift certificate to a local resturant to give to him and his family as appreication for the support of hunters. Should I give it to him or is that a bad idea?
> ...


X2 :beer:


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Good job on the bands. Also very good job of just explaining to them what was wrong. Then they getting in trouble :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Way to go man. I prolly couldnt of kept my cool, congrats :beer:


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'd say you handled it very well. Hopefully they get nailed in court.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Great job keeping your cool, and making the anti's look the fool!

DEFINATLY give the gift certificate to the landowner as a thank you for allowing hunting in an obviously hostile environment, he will no doubt have to deal with those yahoo's as well.

:beer: :thumb:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I say give him the gift certificate as well. Explain it in the same way you explained your appreciation here. It is one thing to offer money in exchange for hunting access, it is another completely to offer a gift in appreciation after the fact, especially in a situation like this.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

good job :beer:. glad hunters won for once. congrats on the good hunt


----------

